# Is it true that other states do not have details?



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

I have heard that massachusetts is the only state that has details. Is that true? If that is the case then the $$ must be really crap!


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

JeepinWeezle";p="56398 said:


> I have heard that massachusetts is the only state that has details. Is that true? If that is the case then the $$ must be really crap!


No. That is a lie perpetrated by the Media and "Economic Think Tanks" who would rather spew anti-police garbage than check their facts.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

We don't have details in LA. The closest thing we have is off duty and retired motor cops providing security for movie and TV locations as they shoot around the city.

As for construction and other road jobs, they either use a guy holding a slow/stop sign or a bunch of cones. I wish we had details, that would be kinda cool!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

YEah but in LA the top step for patrol officer is around $75K with lots of overtime stemming from arrests and extra patrols. And as Bbelicheck said, the media is full of shit, there are numerous states that have police details and the trend around the country is to have details instead of flagmen.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

j809";p="56407 said:


> YEah but in LA the top step for patrol officer is around $75K with lots of overtime stemming from arrests and extra patrols. And as Bbelicheck said, the media is full of shit, there are numerous states that have police details and the trend around the country is to have details instead of flagmen.


You are correct about the pay amount. That would be a top step P-3 after about 6 or 7 years. The overtime isn't as forthcoming as it used to be. Just like most other cities around the country, LA is also strapped for cash.
However, you are also correct about overtime related to arrests and court time. You can't help but make a lot of arrests, which in turn means almost as much court time, if you're looking for it. I still would like the opportunity to work details though. The majority of us are on a 3-12, which would give us plenty of time to work details!


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

"The majority of us are on a 3-12, which would give us plenty of time to work details"

What does that mean? Like days on and off? Just curious


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

ROBOCOP1982";p="56418 said:


> "The majority of us are on a 3-12, which would give us plenty of time to work details"
> 
> What does that mean? Like days on and off? Just curious


We work a 3 day week, 12 hour day. It's a bit more complicated but that's pretty much it. We work a 28 day deployment period. In those 28 days, you get 15 days off, and work 13 days. You can pretty much pick which days off you want, as long as you don't work more than 5 days in a row. We also get a 45 minute lunch break so that actual shift is 12 hours and 45 minutes, closer to a 13 hour day, and that doesn't count any overtime that you might get!

So, that gives you 15 days a month to work a detail. You really couldn't do them on your working days 'cause you've still got to get some sleep, plus drive to and from home to the job.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

In Florida, road job details are almost non-existent. Most of the OT comes from shift replacements, parties, bars, traffic/DUI details, sporting events, etc. 
Here's a thought to ponder: If Mass used flagmen and the details were pretty slim, would there be as much interest in being a police officer? Just before our swearing-in ceremony for a PI list in my town that's all I heard, "I can't wait to get out there and work details". Eh, perhaps I am a little old fashioned. :wink:


----------



## truthbetold (Dec 6, 2004)

like j809 and bbelickick have stated about pay scales is entirely true. The state of Massachusetts is not the only state but the other states are dwindling this practice of diminishing details. This leads them to other problems that are not entirely discussed : retirement, benefits, and employment numbers. 

If you did away with details like New Jersey State police, you have to actually compensate them somehow with a higher salary. This leads to the state paying more for retirement ( retirement is on salary not overtime). So if we take these details away the state would have a fiscal problem ( like the 800 million they have in reserve what a joke this state is ). Flag wavers are not the solution because they will be asking for about 15.00 an hour, they will unionize and demand about 25.00 an hour and then benefits( health at about 9.00 an hour per employee for the employer) and it would cost the state even more money.

Now the key thing: employment numbers. I feel that if they tried adopt the flag waver idea the state would look at the number of police officers, overtime pay and availability. This would lead to some hack salon trying to decipher if we need as many police as we have and try to convince politicians that we need cutbacks. An increase in flag wavers and so on.
This is a bad move that has been researched for years. The state if I believe under gov Weld researched this idea. The Gov wanted to or had an idea to structure the state police wages around New Jersey with the idea of flag wavers. I am unsure. Bbelichick, j809 or vor i am sure know more about this that me. I just remember hearing about it. 

You see bbelichick and j809 we can get along and agree on things lol. I love debating with you two it makes things interesting.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

I worked for the New Orleans, Louisiana police department for a few years, and there are no road jobs. The pay is horribly low, and if you are lucky enough to be able to secure a high paying detail (supermarkets, fast food joints, etc) you might be at 15-20 an hour. There are also no bar details. They good ones are hard to come by, and when they do, they are usually filled by the person whom is in "control" of the detail (senior officer on the detail itself). So, if you are not in with them, you don't get in with them.

Then the city wonders why so many of us have left....hmmm.


----------



## SPD3 (Feb 1, 2005)

The popularity of law enforcement as a profession in the northeast has more to do with the culture of the region, its population stability, and demographics than salary. Personally I think a decline in details would give rise to an increase in the talent on the road by weeding out some of members who work road jobs every day and think their regular shift is for relaxation. But alas I digress. FYI my moniker is satirical for those who recognize it.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I did some reasearch and I was suprized on the details in other states. I found some state that have it better than we do. Look at Nashville for example:

Information About Employing a Metro Police Officer In an Off-Duty Capacity
There are three methods by which a business may employ an off-duty Metro Nashville police officer. Below is a brief description of each option. For more detailed information about an option, click the appropriate option.

1) Metro officers can be employed through a company licensed through the State of Tennessee as a Contract Security Company. Businesses and organizations can contract directly with these companies. Business can employ officers in uniform, however, officers are not permitted to drive or use their police vehicles when employed in this capacity. For more information about employing officers through a Contract Security Company, click here.

2) Officers can also be employed by a business or organization that is registered with the State of Tennessee - Department of Commerce and Insurance as a Proprietary Security Organization. Businesses can register with the State and employ officers directly. Business can employ officers in uniform, however, officers are not permitted to drive or use their police vehicles when employed in this capacity. For more information about employing officers through a Proprietary Security Organization, click here.

3) Officers can also be employed through the Metropolitan Nashville Police Department's Secondary Employment Unit (SEU). This is the only method by which a business or organization can employ an officer with a police vehicle. Through the SEU, you may employ an officer with or without a police vehicle. For more information about employing officers through the Secondary Employment Unit (SEU), click here.
I found the Nashville rates are form $35 to $66 per hour. 
http://www.police.nashville.org/bureaus/administrative/seu2.htm

I found that other southern states have details as well. I always though they did not exist outside N.E.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Shit Wolfman I just got back from Florida myself. I didn't see any traffic details but the details at the theme parks looked good to me. Both Bush Gardens in tampa as well as Disney.
Though there were less officers visible this year then last year.

I think they should have had some details on Rt 4 as it is a big mess.


----------



## bosoxmanny (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm working just outside of Washington DC right now and no there's no actual "details" per se but we have plenty of off duty opportunities some of them are really good too. 
During the election we had an off duty opportunity at one of the Presidents campaign headquarters it was paying about $60 an hour with no taxes taken out. 
Other everyday type of overtime that is good with us is we have unlimited speed and red light enforcement. Basically you can just show up whenever you want, get suited up, take a car, and either run radar or monitor red lights. The only stipulation is you need two tickets an hour which is nothing down here the way these morons drive.
You're info on the money part is wrong. While I wont make a minnimum of 4 down here unless I go to court, the overtime is all what you wanna make, same as back home


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

I work in New Hampshire and yes we have road details, however, we have to compete with them with the SCABS or should I say Flag- :evil: Goons.
This is unreal, tell me why a grown adult would want to stand on the side of the road directing traffic for $9 per hour. I tell you, because they are criminals and nobody else will hire them. Ask yourself; Do I want a convicted sex offender directing traffic in front of my childs day care to save $3 on my property tax? :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

whats up wolfman, u didn't takes any pics? u movin to FL.?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

From what I understand, in other states what we call "details" here, they call it "extra jobs." That means that a private party hires a police officer, but not through the department like they do here, they call the officer directly. They dress in full departmental uniform, but are techinically not working for the city or county during that job.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon";p="56941 said:


> From what I understand, in other states what we call "details" here, they call it "extra jobs." That means that a private party hires a police officer, but not through the department like they do here, they call the officer directly. They dress in full departmental uniform, but are techinically not working for the city or county during that job.


Wow, so that pretty much leaves the officers extra income to "who he knows" or how hooked up the guy is with business owners. That opens up alot of windows that probably shouldnt be opened. 
Ex-"I'll keep having Officer Jones work here becuase he dosent care whos old enough to drink."


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

True, but I think the ethics and administrative enforcement codes may be a bit different in other places as well. I know some out-of-state officers who won't call in sick unless they REALLY are sick because they could get fired! Can you imagine! :shock:


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

The states I have researched that operate that way like Ga. The officer is still under the spervision rules, regulations and or policies of the Police department. 

I dont see a problem with that at all. I like the way GA does it, well Fulton County Ga to be specific, they do have the opprotunity to do deatils directly with buisness owners and the rate is 35 an hr. But the road work is $50 an hr and that works the way our details work. True they are in dept uniform and are not working for the dept per say but its no free for all. They are still under the policies of the dept and the color of law.

As far getting fired for calling out sick, there must more to it than that. Even the hickset of the hickest southern P.Ds have job protection to a degree.


----------

